# Lilaeopsis Mauritius



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm looking to try a new foreground plant in my tank, and am interested in Lilaeopsis mauritius. I've already read the description of the plant in the AB store, but I was wondering if someone could give me their personal opinion based on experience with this plant. I have a 30 gallon tank with 3.2 WPG from a Coralife compact flourescent fixture, with pressurized CO2. The AB store says that L. mauritius isn't very demanding, but will grow taller in lower light. I'm looking for a foreground carpet plant and have had experience with tall growing "dwarf sags" and chain swords, so I wondered if anyone thought that my setup would be high light enough to keep L. mauritius as a shorter carpet. Any thoughts?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I kept this once and it makes quite a nice foreground plant. It is a bit taller than most at about 2.5"-3" tall. It doesn't need lots of light and spreads a bit faster than other Lilaoepsis species I've kept. I say give it a shot. I think you'll like this one.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It's actually _L. mauritiana_. Mauritius is a trade name (also the place of course). 

Aside from that, what he said.


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

So, I ended up purchasing some Lilaeopsis mauritius from Aquabotanic. They've been in my tank for a little less than a month, but don't seem to be growing anything but a bunch of algae. Do they take a long time to acclimate, or is there something wrong?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Give them some time. I thought mine would die, but after many months it pops up everywhere.

In my tank it doesn't form a "carpet" in the sense of HC or Glosso or even Marsilea. But that's under < 2W/gal and a lot of competition with other foreground plants.

And yes, it is Lilaeopsis mauritiana, no matter how it is spelled on some website. :icon_wink


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Wasserpest.  I actually discovered at least one small runner shortly after I posted this. Once it really starts to take off, is it okay to trim off the old, algae-fied leaves?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It always is! :thumbsup:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I know, super old thread, but why start another one?
I just picked up two pots of this stuff today from the store I frequent. Its by Florida Aquatic Nurseries. I am going to be using DIY Co2 for this plant, disolved through two Elite minnies (each from their own pop bottle). 
Anyways, does anyone have any more recent experience with this plant?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I have some in a low tech, non co2 tank and in my high tech tank. It took a while to establish in both tanks, but it is growing quite nicely. The higher tech, high light tank, it grows faster, but is more algae prone. It is completely algae free in the low tech tank. Albeit, slower to grow and taller.


----------



## tankedave (Jun 13, 2011)

I just got some of this, planing on carpeting my 500L with it. Will post some pics soon...


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

When did Florida Aquatic Nurseries go retail?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

They didn't... the above poster was probably saying that the plant _came_ from FAN, which isn't difficult to determine because of the little id tag that FAN puts on their pots.


----------

